# Nintendo DS Lite



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

I never have got round to buying any games for this. Have just got paid though......... and have a holiday flight in April so thought I would.

OMG!!! Never realised there were so many. HELP!!!

Which would you recommend?

So may brain training ones too. Is one better than the other??

Thank you


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Emma

We have a Nintendo DS Lite and my DB bought a fantastic thing for it, its called a R4DS and it is basically a blank gamecard, which is a bit like a memory card in digital camera, it goes in the DS as a normal game, but you can store up to 40 games on it which are downloaded from the internet... a bit naughty i know   but when you need all of your pennies for IF Tx then you save where you can.  Search the internet for them, even think they sell them on ebay...

Hope this helps, however if you want to buy games, then Brain Training, Maths Training, DS Puzzle League are good ones.

Gem xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOH - thank you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Gemma my Nephew is 8 Today and hes buying one of those cards with his birthday money  

Emma Mario Olympics is good as is the pet type ones ie hamsters, dogs or Kittens

Definatly the brain traing/More brain training.

~Dizzi~
Whos asking the birthday fairy to get her a Ds Lite


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh no  . I order a memory card and its arrived but I don't think its the right one  . I think it might be for the wii.

Could any of you please send me a link for the one I need for my nintendo lite?   

And erm.... how it works. Idiotproof instructions would be great


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Em this is what u need well i say it is it looks like it but not sure how they wrok so wait for someone with more than 1 brain cell unlike me to tell you     
http://search.ebay.co.uk/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=r4ds

i am ordering one when i get back to uk, as the games cost a bomb.
the big brain game is good me n dh have great fun well ok wars with it !!! i am the winner so far. dont buy Goldon Compass it is sooooohard i get far to angy n stressed with it !!!! it only for 12 year olds too 

as for idiotproof distructions if u get any will u let me know coz i weill need them to know what to do with it when i get it !!!
lol
lou xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh no Lou - I just got given the Golden Compass - not sure I can cope with a hard game.

I have the brain training which is fun (hoping to get More brain training as well), nintendogs which is fun but I keep forgettng to feed my pup. A friend has scrabble and says it's v good so looking at getting that too though might try this memory card thing.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Emmalottie said:


> Oh no . I order a memory card and its arrived but I don't think its the right one . I think it might be for the wii.
> 
> Could any of you please send me a link for the one I need for my nintendo lite?
> 
> And erm.... how it works. Idiotproof instructions would be great


Apparently you can get them from www.dealextreme.com and they come with instructions etc, you can then download the games straight onto them. If you get stuck give me another shout and when DB comes back I will ask him, he's a whizz with stuff like that.

Gem xx
/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

I bought this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250217111457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015

I think it might be the right one after all but Gem if you DB does know how to use it that would be great   

In the meantime my littly niece has lent me her cooking mama to play. Ahhh - bless  

Em xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Em

I had a look on the link and it looks like this is just the memory card for the R4DS, so you will still need to buy one of those I think.  Have a look on the link I sent you, as I think what you have bought is the bit you save the games too, then you need the R4DS bit to put into the DS Lite.     DB is back tonight I will ask, as I am not very technically minded when it comes to things like this.  In the mean time, get cooking...  

Gem xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

You're right Gemma   

I finallu sussed it out - have ordered now the adapted thingy as well and been assured it comes with foolproof instructions


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ive got a DS 

Game wise, id recommend:

Scrabble
More brain training
42 all time classics (loads of games (42 actually ) including chess, solitaire, etc)

Hope the memory card thingy works - ive never heard of those!

xx*


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

does anyone know of the website to download games from for the ds card?? xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Apparently that info comes with the card I've ordered so I'll let you know.

I think there might be some software to download


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Em will u pm the link to what u bought so i can buy it to 

lou


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Will do Lou - but let me wait until it turns up so I'm 100% I've got the right blooming thing this time   . I don't want anybody making expensive mistakes because of me  .

Are you home now lovely? I've been following your posts


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Ta Em
am home n snuggled up in bed with the laptop   watching every move and where i place the laptop    but i not moaning  
hugs
Lou


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh well done lou     .

You stay snuggled xxx


----------

